# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հեռուստատեսություն, Ռադիո, Տպագիր մամուլ >  Ինչ տեսակի և բնույթի հաղորդում կուզենայիք տեսնել եթերում

## P.S.

Անընդհատ քննարկվում է թե ինչպիսին են հաղորդումները: Եկեք խոսենք, թե ինչ կարգի հաղորդումներ կուզենայիք տեսնել եթերում: Կամ գուցե էսօրվա հաղորդացանցը ձեզ գոհացնում է: 

Մի խոսքով, որն է այն հաղորդումը, որ անհամբերությամբ կսպասեիք, կդիտեիք....

----------


## dvgray

Եթերում ինչ որ ուզում եմ, դա տեսնում եմ : Խոսքը հայկական եթերի մասին չէ:

*Հայկական եթերը պետք է ընդհանրապես փակել:*
Խոսքս բոլոր հեռուստաալիքների մասին է: 
Թողնել մենակ ռադիոյով տեղական լուրերի թողարկումները:
Հայկական հեռուստաալիքները էնքան անտաղանդ, անփող, կադրերից զուրկ են, որ մի նորմալ բան ցանկանալը էս կոմպլեկսից /փող, կադր ու տաղանդ/, նույնն է, ինչ ցանկանալը թռնել լուսին :

----------


## P.S.

> Եթերում ինչ որ ուզում եմ, դա տեսնում եմ : Խոսքը հայկական եթերի մասին չէ:
> *Հայկական եթերը պետք է ընդհանրապես փակել:*
> Խոսքս բոլոր հեռուստաալիքների մասին է: 
> Թողնել մենակ ռադիոյով տեղական լուրերի թողարկումները:
> Հայկական հեռուստաալիքները էնքան անտաղանդ, անփող, կադրերից զուրկ են, որ մի նորմալ բան ցանկանալը էս կոմպլեկսից /փող, կադր ու տաղանդ/, նույնն է, ինչ ցանկանալը թռնել լուսին :


Բան չունեմ ասելու, իրավացի ես: Բայց այդքանով հանդերձ, ցանկանալ, նշանակում է նաև պահանջել: Գուցե հենց դրանից պետք է սկսել` նկատի ունեմ եթերի բարելավումը...

----------


## Artgeo

> Հայկական հեռուստաալիքները էնքան անտաղանդ, անփող, կադրերից զուրկ են, որ մի նորմալ բան ցանկանալը էս կոմպլեկսից /փող, կադր ու տաղանդ/, նույնն է, ինչ ցանկանալը թռնել լուսին :


Հայ ազգը զուրկ չէ լավ ու տաղանդավոր լրագրողներից: Պարզապես նրանց եթերից զրկել են «քեզ համար Սերժ Սարգսյան»-ները: Նրանք են արել, որ ալիքները լինեն սոված ու նրանց ձեռքին նայող: Հենց նրանց վարած քաղաքականության պատճառով ունենք այն, ինչ ունենք:

----------


## Root

Ավելի շատ կուզեի տեսնել գիտության վերջին հայտնագործությունների և դրանց պրակտիկ կիրառման մասին հաղորդումներ .. այսօր մեր դարում այնպիսի հայտնագործություններ ու գյուտեր կան որոնք հասու չեն հասարակությանը հույժ գաղտնիության պատճառով , կատարվում ենբ հազարավոր գիտափորցեր որոնց մասին  հասարակությունը տեղյակ չէ ... և երբեմն դրանց *արդյուքները*  վերագրում բնական այլ ուժերին:

----------


## Kheranyan

Ավելի շատ կուզենայի տեսնել բնության, գիտության, տիեզերքի վերաբերյալ հաղորդաշարեր. հաղորդումներ որոնք կմեկնաբանեն մեզ շրջապատող աշխարհը, ցույց կտան այտեղ տեղի ունեցող երևութների էությունը և ցույց տան մարդուն, որ պետք չէ բնությունից վախենալ, պարզապես պետք է այն ճիշտ հասկանալ և կարողանալ օգտվել նրանից:

----------


## P.S.

Մի բան հարցնեմ, եթե հեռուսաալիքներից մեկը հայերեն թարգմանությամբ ցույց տա վավերագրական ֆիլմեր, կնայե՞ք։ Ընկերներիցս մեկը մտածում է սկսել համագործակցությւոն National Geographic–ի հետ նրանց լավագույն ֆիլմերը շաբաթը մեկ անգամ ցույց տալու համար։ Ինձ էլ հարցնում էր, թե արդյո՞ք կնայեն (դրանից է կախված գովազդը)։ 

Քանի որ Հայաստանում չեմ, հիմա մի քիչ դժվար եմ պատկերացնում հեռուստալսարանի նախասիրությունները։ Նաև չգիտեմ, էդ ֆիլմերը որևէ ալիքով ցույց տալիս են։ 

ԻՆքը մտածում է գնել National Geographic, History Channel, կամ Discovery Channel–ի ֆիլմերը....Կնայե՞ն

----------


## Chuk

> Մի բան հարցնեմ, եթե հեռուսաալիքներից մեկը հայերեն թարգմանությամբ ցույց տա վավերագրական ֆիլմեր, կնայե՞ք։ Ընկերներիցս մեկը մտածում է սկսել համագործակցությւոն National Geographic–ի հետ նրանց լավագույն ֆիլմերը շաբաթը մեկ անգամ ցույց տալու համար։ Ինձ էլ հարցնում էր, թե արդյո՞ք կնայեն (դրանից է կախված գովազդը)։ 
> 
> Քանի որ Հայաստանում չեմ, հիմա մի քիչ դժվար եմ պատկերացնում հեռուստալսարանի նախասիրությունները։ Նաև չգիտեմ, էդ ֆիլմերը որևէ ալիքով ցույց տալիս են։ 
> 
> ԻՆքը մտածում է գնել National Geographic, History Channel, կամ Discovery Channel–ի ֆիլմերը....Կնայե՞ն


Ես կփորձեի ժամանակ ու հնարավորություն գտնել, նայելու համար: Կարծում եմ, որ էլի շատ-շատերը:

----------


## Մականուն

> Մի բան հարցնեմ, եթե հեռուսաալիքներից մեկը հայերեն թարգմանությամբ ցույց տա վավերագրական ֆիլմեր, կնայե՞ք։ Ընկերներիցս մեկը մտածում է սկսել համագործակցությւոն National Geographic–ի հետ նրանց լավագույն ֆիլմերը շաբաթը մեկ անգամ ցույց տալու համար։ Ինձ էլ հարցնում էր, թե արդյո՞ք կնայեն (դրանից է կախված գովազդը)։ 
> 
> Քանի որ Հայաստանում չեմ, հիմա մի քիչ դժվար եմ պատկերացնում հեռուստալսարանի նախասիրությունները։ Նաև չգիտեմ, էդ ֆիլմերը որևէ ալիքով ցույց տալիս են։ 
> 
> ԻՆքը մտածում է գնել National Geographic, History Channel, կամ Discovery Channel–ի ֆիլմերը....Կնայե՞ն


Միանշանակ կնայեմ, եթե թարգմանությունը որակով լինի ու կոնկրետ հաղորդման թեման էլ հետաքրքիր լինի կամ ինձ համար նոր (շնաձկների մասին դժվար թե նայեմ, քանզի գիտեմ որքան ինձ անհրաժեշտ է և դժվար թե ինձ համար ինչ-որ նորություն հայտնագործեմ):

----------


## dvgray

> Քանի որ Հայաստանում չեմ, հիմա մի քիչ դժվար եմ պատկերացնում հեռուստալսարանի նախասիրությունները։ Նաև չգիտեմ, էդ ֆիլմերը որևէ ալիքով ցույց տալիս են։ 
> 
> ԻՆքը մտածում է գնել National Geographic, History Channel, կամ Discovery Channel–ի ֆիլմերը....Կնայե՞ն


Էն բացառիկ ալիքներն են, որ երբ ժամանակ է լինում, անպատճառ նայում եմ:
National Geographic-ը ամենալավն է:
Հետո գալիս են Discovery-երը:
Ընդգրկված են NTV+ փաթեթի կազմում:
Եթե Հայաստանում այս ալիքները հեռարձակվեն տեղական կանալներից ինչ-որ մեկով, ապա ժողովրդին մեծ լավություն արած կլինի ընկերտ  :Hands Up: :

----------


## Արշակ

> Ես կփորձեի ժամանակ ու հնարավորություն գտնել, նայելու համար: Կարծում եմ, որ էլի շատ-շատերը:


Ես էլ։

----------


## Philosopher

> Մի բան հարցնեմ, եթե հեռուսաալիքներից մեկը հայերեն թարգմանությամբ ցույց տա վավերագրական ֆիլմեր, կնայե՞ք։ Ընկերներիցս մեկը մտածում է սկսել համագործակցությւոն National Geographic–ի հետ նրանց լավագույն ֆիլմերը շաբաթը մեկ անգամ ցույց տալու համար։ Ինձ էլ հարցնում էր, թե արդյո՞ք կնայեն (դրանից է կախված գովազդը)։ 
> 
> Քանի որ Հայաստանում չեմ, հիմա մի քիչ դժվար եմ պատկերացնում հեռուստալսարանի նախասիրությունները։ Նաև չգիտեմ, էդ ֆիլմերը որևէ ալիքով ցույց տալիս են։ 
> 
> ԻՆքը մտածում է գնել National Geographic, History Channel, կամ Discovery Channel–ի ֆիլմերը....Կնայե՞ն


Ընդունված տեսակետ կա, որ հայ ժողովուրդը գենետիկ իդիոտ է ու նրան պետք է ցուցադրել միայն մարտաֆիլմեր ու թրիլլերներ ոստիկանների ու գողերի մասին` որպես ամենառեյտինգային հեռուստատեսային պրոդուկտներ: Իրականում, սակայն, այս տեսակետը խորապես սխալակական է, ցուցադրիր հանրային հեռուստատեսությամբ Չապլին, Կուստուրիցա, Discovery Civilisation. History և այլն, ու կտեսնես, որ իրականում ռեյտինգ կունենան հենց այդ հողորդումները: Ես դրանում համոզված եմ: Էնպես որ նշածդ պրոյեկտը ոչ միայն լուրջ հասարակական գործ կլինի, այլև իրեն միանգամայն կարդարացնի իրեն զուտ բիզնես առումով:

----------


## Bergmann

Արժի, մանավանդ սրանք.



> History Channel, կամ Discovery Channel

----------


## Artgeo

> Մի բան հարցնեմ, եթե հեռուսաալիքներից մեկը հայերեն թարգմանությամբ ցույց տա վավերագրական ֆիլմեր, կնայե՞ք։ Ընկերներիցս մեկը մտածում է սկսել համագործակցությւոն National Geographic–ի հետ նրանց լավագույն ֆիլմերը շաբաթը մեկ անգամ ցույց տալու համար։ Ինձ էլ հարցնում էր, թե արդյո՞ք կնայեն (դրանից է կախված գովազդը)։ 
> 
> Քանի որ Հայաստանում չեմ, հիմա մի քիչ դժվար եմ պատկերացնում հեռուստալսարանի նախասիրությունները։ Նաև չգիտեմ, էդ ֆիլմերը որևէ ալիքով ցույց տալիս են։ 
> 
> ԻՆքը մտածում է գնել National Geographic, History Channel, կամ Discovery Channel–ի ֆիլմերը....Կնայե՞ն


Հաստատ կնայեն  :Smile: 


Քանի որ վերևում նշված ալիքները ռուսերենով նայում եմ, ապա այսօր մեծ հետաքրքրությամբ կնայեի նախագահական թեկնածուների բանավեճը։ Հատկապես Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի և Սերժ Սարգսյանի... Բայց դե այդպիսի բան անհնար է, երկրորդը դրան չի համաձայնվի

----------


## քաղաքացի

Հարց: Ի՞նչ տեսակի և բնույթի հաղորդում կուզենայիք տեսնել եթերում:

Պատասխան: Այն՝ ինչը ցույց էր տալիս «Ա1+»-ը մինչև իր եթերից դուրս գալու օրը:

----------


## Էդուարդ_man

Կուզենաի նախ լավ ֆիլմեր ցույց տաին,  և ավելի շատ բարոյադաստիարակչական երիտասարդների և մանուկների համար/-թե հաղորդում թե ֆիլմ/ 
Նաև առողջ ապրելակերպին վերաբերվող  հաղորդումներ, նաև վավերագրական ֆիլմեր

----------


## Tig

Ասեմ թե ինչ է ինձ դուր գալի՝ Շանթի «Սուպեր Սթար» և «Ժողովրդական Երգիչ» նախագծերը, չհաշհված գովազդների անտանելի բնույթը ու նամանավանդ երկարությունը, հաճուըքով նայում եմ «Մի ֆիլմի պատմությունը», մենակ ահավոր վատ է, որ չեն ասում թե երբ են ֆիլմը ցուցադրելու: Դե լրատվական ծրագրերի մասին բան չեմ ուզում ասեմ, համարյա բոլորն էլ ունեն կողմնակալական բնույթ:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Մի բան հարցնեմ, եթե հեռուսաալիքներից մեկը հայերեն թարգմանությամբ ցույց տա վավերագրական ֆիլմեր, կնայե՞ք։ Ընկերներիցս մեկը մտածում է սկսել համագործակցությւոն National Geographic–ի հետ նրանց լավագույն ֆիլմերը շաբաթը մեկ անգամ ցույց տալու համար։ Ինձ էլ հարցնում էր, թե արդյո՞ք կնայեն (դրանից է կախված գովազդը)։ 
> 
> Քանի որ Հայաստանում չեմ, հիմա մի քիչ դժվար եմ պատկերացնում հեռուստալսարանի նախասիրությունները։ Նաև չգիտեմ, էդ ֆիլմերը որևէ ալիքով ցույց տալիս են։ 
> 
> ԻՆքը մտածում է գնել National Geographic, History Channel, կամ Discovery Channel–ի ֆիլմերը....Կնայե՞ն


Մեծ հաճույքով կնայեի, հենց շատը էտ ալիքների համար ուզում եմ սուպեր սիստեմ քաշել, եթե լինեին տենց հաղորդումներ նորմալ թարգմանած, իմաստ չէր ունենա անկապ փող տալ սուպեր սիստեմին:

----------


## Mari

Ես  էլ  մեծ  հաճույքով  կնայեի:  
Շատ  եմ  սիրում  պատմական փաստավավերագրական  ֆիլմեր: 
Շատ  կուզենայի,  որ  հայկական հեռուստաալիքներից  մեկը  հաղորդում  ունենար, որտեղ  կպատմվեր  Հայաստանում  կատարվող ու  կատարված հնագիտական  պեղումների ու  դրանց  արդյունքների   մասին:
 Մեծ  հաճույքով  կնայեի  դիվանագիտությանը  վերաբերող  փաստավավերագրական  ֆիլմեր:

----------


## Սերխիո

կուզենայի ֆուտբոլային հաղորդում լիներ, որտեղ կհավաքվեին ու *ԿԲԱՆԱՎԻՃԵԻՆ* ,մեր ֆուտբոլի մասին  և ընդհանրապես ֆուտբոլի մասին քննարկումներ լիներ շաբաթը մեկ անգամ :

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ասեմ թե ինչ է ինձ դուր գալի՝ Շանթի «Սուպեր Սթար» և «Ժողովրդական Երգիչ» նախագծերը, չհաշհված գովազդների անտանելի բնույթը ու նամանավանդ երկարությունը, հաճուըքով նայում եմ «Մի ֆիլմի պատմությունը», մենակ ահավոր վատ է, որ չեն ասում թե երբ են ֆիլմը ցուցադրելու: Դե լրատվական ծրագրերի մասին բան չեմ ուզում ասեմ, համարյա բոլորն էլ ունեն կողմնակալական բնույթ:


Tig, այս թեմայում գրում ենք այնպիսի հաղորդումների մասին, որոնք չկան, բայց կցանկանայինք որ լինեին, ոչ թե որոնք կան ու դիտում ենք։  :Wink:

----------


## Adam

Կուզենայի տեսնել առաջին հայկական արդար վիճակախաղը կամ լոտոն  :Cool:  , ինչպես ուրիշ շատ ազնիվ երկրներում կա:

----------


## Արսեն

> ԻՆքը մտածում է գնել National Geographic, History Channel, կամ Discovery Channel–ի ֆիլմերը....Կնայե՞ն


Հավանաբար այո :Ok: , մեկը որ՝ ես անչափ ուրախ կլինեմ, միայն թե ժամանակ գտեմ դրա համար :Blush: : Իդեպ դա հեղաշրջում կլինի մեր ներկայիս հեռուստատոեսությունում, որքան էլ որ ձգտեն, մեկա կարգին բան չեն կարող սարքել :Bad: , Artgeo - ն նշել է պատճառներից մեկը: Իսկ երբ մի նոր բան լինի՝ արժեքավոր, ապա կստիպի մնացածներին կամ դուրս մնալ, կամ էլ «մի բան անել», որը կբերի ընդհանուր բարելավման: Այդ իսկ պատճառով հայկական հեռուստաալիքով կուզենայի դիտել առայժմ միայն P.S. - ի առաջարկածները:

----------


## P.S.

wow...անկեղծ ասած չէի սպասում էսքան դրական արձագանքների։ Լավ, դե որ այդպես է երկու գաղտնիք էլ բացահայտեմ։ Դրանք եթերում կլինեն 2008–ի սեպտեմբերից։ Հիմա նաև մտածում ենք ամերիկյան սերիալ գնելու մասին։ Բաժանվել ենք երկու ճամբարի։ Առաջին խումբն առաջարկում է Heroes–ը, երկրորդ խումբը՝ Grey's Anatomy-ն։ Անձամբ ես կողմնակիցն եմ «Հերոսների», որովհետև ամերիկայում սուպերհիթ էր, հետո՝ ամեն ինչ կոմերցիոն հաջողության համար։ «Գրեյի օրագիրը» լավն է, բայց կարող է հրապուրիչ լինել միայն կանանց համար։ Չգիտեմ։

----------


## Artgeo

> wow...անկեղծ ասած չէի սպասում էսքան դրական արձագանքների։ Լավ, դե որ այդպես է երկու գաղտնիք էլ բացահայտեմ։ Դրանք եթերում կլինեն 2008–ի սեպտեմբերից։ Հիմա նաև մտածում ենք ամերիկյան սերիալ գնելու մասին։ Բաժանվել ենք երկու ճամբարի։ Առաջին խումբն առաջարկում է Heroes–ը, երկրորդ խումբը՝ Grey's Anatomy-ն։ Անձամբ ես կողմնակիցն եմ «Հերոսների», որովհետև ամերիկայում սուպերհիթ էր, հետո՝ ամեն ինչ կոմերցիոն հաջողության համար։ «Գրեյի օրագիրը» լավն է, բայց կարող է հրապուրիչ լինել միայն կանանց համար։ Չգիտեմ։


Իսկ որ ալիքը կլինի, գաղտնի՞ք է  :Smile:

----------


## P.S.

> Իսկ որ ալիքը կլինի, գաղտնի՞ք է


Առայժմ չենք որոշել։ Դա պարզ կդառնա բանակցությունների ընթացքից։ Բայց ԱԼՄ–ն չի լինի հաստատ։ Ամենայն հավանականությամբ Հ1, Արմենիա կամ Երկիր Մեդիա։ Հ2-ը կարծես մեռած է, Ար–ի որակն էլ վատն է։

----------


## Մի Հայ

> Մի բան հարցնեմ, եթե հեռուսաալիքներից մեկը հայերեն թարգմանությամբ ցույց տա վավերագրական ֆիլմեր, կնայե՞ք։ Ընկերներիցս մեկը մտածում է սկսել համագործակցությւոն National Geographic–ի հետ նրանց լավագույն ֆիլմերը շաբաթը մեկ անգամ ցույց տալու համար։ Ինձ էլ հարցնում էր, թե արդյո՞ք կնայեն (դրանից է կախված գովազդը)։ 
> 
> Քանի որ Հայաստանում չեմ, հիմա մի քիչ դժվար եմ պատկերացնում հեռուստալսարանի նախասիրությունները։ Նաև չգիտեմ, էդ ֆիլմերը որևէ ալիքով ցույց տալիս են։ 
> 
> ԻՆքը մտածում է գնել National Geographic, History Channel, կամ Discovery Channel–ի ֆիլմերը....Կնայե՞ն


Կարծում եմ որ դա շատ լավ միտք է:   :Hands Up:  Ճիշտն ասած ես միայն այդ ալիքն եմ նայում ԱՄՆ-ում. Ես նույն պես կարծում եմ որ դա կբերի հակական հեռուստա ալիքների որակի բարձրացման: Համուզված եմ որ դա կդիտվի հայաստանում մեծամասնության կողմից:

----------


## Sunun

Ի դեպ ես արդեն լսել եմ, որ ԱՐ Հեռուստաընկերությունը արդեն ին նոր շենքից և թվային տեխնիկայով հեռարձակում է ԲԲՍ-ի վավերագրական ֆիլմերի շարքը ձեռք բերված բացառիկ իրավունքով, իհարկե կարծեմ ռուսերեն

----------


## Sunun

> է, Ար–ի որակն էլ վատն է։


 ինչ ի նկատի ունեք եթե  տեխնիկական, ուրեմն սխալվում եք չարաչար հիմա ԱՐ-ի և Հայրենիքի տեխնիկան Հայասատնում ամենա նորն ու ամենա հզորն են եթե այլ կողմից եք դա գրել արդեն դա ձեր կարծիքն  է :Smile: 
Ի դեպ Հայաստանում կա երկու վիրտուալ տաղավար որոնցից մեկը պատկանում է ԱՐ և Հայրենիք Հեռուստաընկերություններին

----------


## P.S.

> ինչ ի նկատի ունեք եթե  տեխնիկական, ուրեմն սխալվում եք չարաչար հիմա ԱՐ-ի և Հայրենիքի տեխնիկան Հայասատնում ամենա նորն ու ամենա հզորն են եթե այլ կողմից եք դա գրել արդեն դա ձեր կարծիքն  է
> Ի դեպ Հայաստանում կա երկու վիրտուալ տաղավար որոնցից մեկը պատկանում է ԱՐ և Հայրենիք Հեռուստաընկերություններին


Խոսքը հեռարձակման որակի մասին է, ոչ թե տեխնիկայի։ Կարելի է ունենալ լավ տեխնիկա, բայց վատ պերեդատչիկ։ Հայրենիքինը լավն է, Արինը՝ վատը։ 

Եվ հետո՝ լավ տեխնիկան դեռ լավ հաղորդման նախապայման չէ։ Հ1–ն էլ ունի վիրտուալկա, բայց օգտագործո՞ւմ են։ Ար–ն էլ չի օգտագործում։ Ավելի շուտ այն օգտագործում է նրա հնարավորությունների միայն 1%–ով՝  ինկրուստացիա են անում, որը առանց վիրտուալկայի կարող էին անել։

Sunun ջան, երևի համակրանք ունեք Ար–ի նկատմամբ, Ձեր գործն է։ Կոնկրետ ես կարծում եմ, որ այն ամուլ հեռուստաընկերություն է և իր բացվելուց մի երեք տարի հետո, երբ առաջին սերունդը հեռացավ այնտեղից, ալիքը պետք է փակվեր։ Հիմա էլ որ Մերուժը չկա, ընդհանրապես տխուր է։ Գոնե առաջ գնում էինք , խմում էինք։ Հիմա ոնց որ գործարան լինի... :Sad:  :Sad:  Իսկ ամենավատը նա է, որ Հրանտն ու որդիներն այդպես էլ չհասկացան՝ որ լավ հեռուստաընկերության նախապայմանը լավ տելեվիզիոնշիկներն են, ոչ թե թազա շենքն ու յուղը վրեն կամերան։ Լավ, թեմայից շեղվեցի

----------


## Մականուն

> Կոնկրետ ես կարծում եմ, որ այն ամուլ հեռուստաընկերություն է և իր բացվելուց մի երեք տարի հետո, երբ առաջին սերունդը հեռացավ այնտեղից, ալիքը պետք է փակվեր։ Հիմա էլ որ Մերուժը չկա, ընդհանրապես տխուր է։ Գոնե առաջ գնում էինք , խմում էինք։ Հիմա ոնց որ գործարան լինի...


Լրիվ կիսում եմ ասածները, հատկապես խմելու պահը :Drinks:  :Smile: 
ԱՐ-ի լավագույն տարիները սկզբի մի 3 տարիներն էին…

----------


## Sunun

Չե ես ուղղակի սիրում եմ այդ ալիքը, մանավանդ որ ՆԲԱ խաղերն են ցույց տալիս, իսկ պերեդատչիկի վրով սխալվում ես նոր պերեդատչիկը, որ ամառն են դրել շատ շատ լավն ա Իտալական ՀԱՐՐԻՍ ֆիրմայի ամենա լավագույններից մեկն ա մնացածը արդեն ամեն մեկս մեր կարծիքն ունենք

----------


## Adam

ԱՐ-ի «ՉՖԻԼՄ»-ը հիշու՞մ եք:  :LOL:

----------


## Մականուն

> ԱՐ-ի «ՉՖԻԼՄ»-ը հիշու՞մ եք:


Ես հիշում եմ :Smile:

----------


## P.S.

> Ես հիշում եմ


Ինչի՞ մասին էր ֆիլմը, ես չեմ հիշում :Sad:

----------


## Մականուն

> Ինչի՞ մասին էր ֆիլմը, ես չեմ հիշում


"Չֆիլմը" Սերգեյ Դանիելյանի (Յոժ) հաղորդաշարն էր, նման էր համր կատակերգության :Smile:

----------


## P.S.

> "Չֆիլմը" Սերգեյ Դանիելյանի (Յոժ) հաղորդաշարն էր, նման էր համր կատակերգության



OK, հիշեցի։ Ի դեպ, տեսել եք Յոժի մասնակցությամբ նոր գեղարվեստական ֆիլմը, մոտ 58 րոպե է, համարվում է կարճամետրաժ, բայց դե լավ էլ լիամետրաժ է :Smile:  Անունը մոռացել եմ, ռեժիսորի անունը կարծես Սևակ էր։

Յոժը դրամատիկ դեր էր խաղում ու լավ էր խաղում։ Շատ լավ։

----------


## Մականուն

> Ի դեպ, տեսել եք Յոժի մասնակցությամբ նոր գեղարվեստական ֆիլմը, մոտ 58 րոպե է, համարվում է կարճամետրաժ, բայց դե լավ էլ լիամետրաժ է Անունը մոռացել եմ, ռեժիսորի անունը կարծես Սևակ էր։
> 
> Յոժը դրամատիկ դեր էր խաղում ու լավ էր խաղում։ Շատ լավ։


Չեմ տեսել :Sad:  Քանի որ ակումբի անդամներից շատերը հավանաբար չգիտեն, թե ով է Յոժը, ասեմ որ նա խաղում է Շանթի "Վերվարածները Ընտանիքում" հեռուստասերիալում ջութակահար Միսակի դերը:

----------


## Adam

ԱՐ-ի հին հաղորդումներից կուզենայի տեսնել Չֆիլմը, Ալամբուչիկը, Խուժան Ալիքը և այլ հումորային ծրագրեր, որոնք նմանը չունեն հիմա: Թեկուզ հիմա դրանցից լավերն ու սրամիտները կան, բայց նրանք ուրիշ էին...  :Smile: 
Ով որ չգիտի՝ ասեմ, որ Խուժան Ալիքը Սարգիս Միքայելյանինն էր(հիմիկվա Պահմտոցի+ ի վարողը), որում խաղում էին շատ ու շատ դերասաններ, նաև Յոժն էլ էր խաղում: Իսկ Ալամբուչիկը չեմ հիշում ումն էր, բայց հիշում եմ, որ լավն էր: էդ տարիներին փոքր եմ եղել, բայց հիշում եմ  :Cool:   :Smile:

----------


## Մականուն

> Իսկ Ալամբուչիկը չեմ հիշում ումն էր, բայց հիշում եմ, որ լավն էր: էդ տարիներին փոքր եմ եղել, բայց հիշում եմ



"Ալամբուչիկը" Քրիստ Մանարյանի հաղորդաշարն էր: "Խուժան Ալիքն" էլ հետագայում դարձավ "Չղջիկ": Իսկ հիշու՞մ եք ԳԽ-ի (Գրիգոր Խաչատրյան) "Քաղաքը" :Smile: :

----------


## Dayana

> "Ալամբուչիկը" Քրիստ Մանարյանի հաղորդաշարն էր: "Խուժան Ալիքն" էլ հետագայում դարձավ "Չղջիկ": Իսկ հիշու՞մ եք ԳԽ-ի (Գրիգոր Խաչատրյան) "Քաղաքը":


Հոպլա  :Tongue:  
Իրականում հիշեցի Մոսկվան Արցունքներին չի հավատում ֆիլը , որտեղ ասվում էր "Մի քանի տարի հետո ոչինչ չի լինի,  միայն համատարած հեռուստատսություն..." , իսկապես հիմա հեռուստատեսությունը գրավեա մեր առօրյայի մեծ մասը , ինչ վատա  :Sad:  չնայած լավա որ գոնե մինչ ուշ երեկո աշխատում եմ , տուն գնալու ցհետո էլ հավես չեմ ունենում հեռուստացույց նայել ։ Մենակ "հոքիաթն է կանչում"-ն եմ նայում ու քնում  :Love:  նենց եմ սիրում էդ հաղորդումը , մանավանդ վերջին երգը  :Blush:  "Մութն ընկել է ...  :Sulel: " կուզեի լիքը մանկական հաղորդումներ ավելանային ։  :Love:

----------


## Adam

Խուժան Ալիքի ամանորյա արկածներն էին լավը... որ ձմեռ պապը ձյունանուշի հետ ընկնում է արկածային իրավիճակների մեջ:  :Hands Up: 

Ավելացվել է 7 րոպե անց
Նաև կուզենայի եթերում տեսնել «Ալֆրեդի սենյակում» հեռուստաշոուն:  :Cool:  Միայն ոչ Կուբը:  :Angry2:

----------


## Մանոն

Կուզենայի եթերից հեռարձակվեին այնպիսի հաղորդումներ, որոնք լայնացնում են մարդու մտահորիզոնը: Թէ չէ 4-րդ դասարանի երեխային ասում ես. «Կարո՞ղ ես ձյուն բառով գեղեցիկ նախադասություն կազմել», շատ հպարտ-հպարտ պատասխանում է. «Հրապարակ ե մտնում ձյուն»:

----------


## P.S.

Հիմա հաճույքով կնայեի Պարֆյոնովի Նամեդնին կամ Ռոսիսկայա Իմպերիան...

----------


## Andro

Շատ կուզենաի նորից եթերում տեսնել" Կարծհիք" հաղորդաշարը. 
Հայաստանում տաղանդնեռ շատ կան. Ուղակի մեր ժողովրդին շատ է դուռ գալիս այդ հիմար հաղորդումները "32 ատամ,  Կարգին կասետ" ..........    Քանի ժողովուրդը այս մակարդակին է հիմարություննեռը չեն պակասի եթերից. 
Իսկ Ա1+_ի  յուրահատուկ ծրագիր չեմ հիշում:

----------


## P.S.

> Շատ կուզենաի նորից եթերում տեսնել" Կարծհիք" հաղորդաշարը. 
> Հայաստանում տաղանդնեռ շատ կան. Ուղակի մեր ժողովրդին շատ է դուռ գալիս այդ հիմար հաղորդումները "32 ատամ,  Կարգին կասետ" ..........    Քանի ժողովուրդը այս մակարդակին է հիմարություննեռը չեն պակասի եթերից. 
> Իսկ Ա1+_ի  յուրահատուկ ծրագիր չեմ հիշում:


Այն, որ արդեն չես հիշում Ա1+-ի հաղորդումները հասկանում եմ, այն որ չես ընդունում Կարգին հաղորդումը կամ 32 ատամը նույնպես հասկանալի է, բայց դրա փոխարեն առաջարկել «Կարծիք» հաղորդո՞ւմը...ախր հեչ հաղորդում չէր, ոչ էլ հաղորդավարը՝ լրագրություն էր սպանում, ամենակարևորը՝ հեռուստալրագրություն: Սերգո Երիցյանի հայտնի հարցը գյուղացուն, որ խոտ էր հնձում՝ որքան կբավարարի այս խոտը ձեր ընտանիքին: Բա ըտենց հարց տվողին կարելի է կարոտել... :Wink:

----------


## Vishapakah

> Մի խոսքով, որն է այն հաղորդումը, որ անհամբերությամբ կսպասեիք, կդիտեիք....


Հավանաբար հայկական ռոք կյանքին վերաբերվող մի ինչ որ երաժշտական հաղորդում.
Ցանկալի է, Մետալ ոճում. :Smile:

----------


## Արշակ

> Հավանաբար հայկական ռոք կյանքին վերաբերվող մի ինչ որ երաժշտական հաղորդում.
> Ցանկալի է, Մետալ ոճում.


Ընդհանրապես ռոքին ու նաև հայկական ռոքին նվիրված լավ հաղորդում որ լիներ, հաճույքով կնայեի։
Մենակ թե մետալի վրա կենտրոնացած *չ*լիներ։ :Tongue:

----------


## Լեո

Կուզենայի տեսնել մի հաղորդում, որտեղ *SMS քվեարկություն* *չկա*

----------


## Andro

Եթե այդպեսե ասա մի հաղորդում, որը ինչ որ չափով կապվաց է մեզ հետաքրքրող հարցերին. Ես ինքս որոշ չափով կապ եմ ունեցել Ա1+-ի հետ , ոչնչ չեմ մոռացել

----------


## Արամ

Օրինակ կուզեի Discovert Siense-ն Հայերն թարգմանված նայէի, այդ թվում և Animal Planet-ը, ու լիքը տենց ալիքներ, դաժէ ող հայերեն էլ չլինեն մենակ ցուցադրեն, թեկուզ հատվածներ: Ու կուզի նորմալ հումորային հաղորդում, իսկ միթե մեր հայերի մեջ ետի հնարավորա?

----------


## Grieg

ցանկանում եմ տեսնել բնապահպանական ծրագրեր, որ գոնե միքիչ տեղեկացնի ինչ է բնությունը ու ինչ հետևանքներ կարող է ունենալ եթե ավիրել էկո համակարգը իսկ փոխարենը ստեղծել գործարաններ որոնք գործելով մեր անպատժելիության տիրող երկրում հաշվի չեն առնում ազգի առողջությունը.. մի ծրագիր, որ գոնե միքիչ պատմի գենետիկ մուտացիայի, աուտիզմի, չարօրակ ուռուցքների և այլ հիվանդությունների մասին ինչն է բերում դրա աճի և այլն..    
կամ գու՞ցե պետք չեն նման ծրագրեր..թող դանդաղ և անտեղյակ վերանա հայօց ազգը.. իսկ հաստափորները եվրոպայում վարեն առողջ և հարուստ կյանք.. թող մեզ խաբեն տնտեսական աճ , աշխատատեղեր կամ նման քաղծր խոսքերով.. նրանք շատ լավ հասկանում են որ մարդկանց մեջ ներարկված ՍՈՒՏը և նրանց ապատեղեկատվությունը լավագույն միջոցն է կթելու զարգացող երկներին.. ավելի ճիշտ մորթելու..

նույնիսկ ամենաաղքատ երկներում ժողովրդի ձայնը լսվում է որովհետև նրանք ՙլսեցնում՚  են , իսկ  իմ հայրենակիցները որ չեն ասում մեկա ամեն ինչ որորշվածա  :Bad:   :Angry2:   :Angry2: 



http://www.bigfamily.am/eco

Human health problems on the rise

----------


## Արշակ

> ցանկանում եմ տեսնել բնապահպանական ծրագրեր, որ գոնե միքիչ տեղեկացնի ինչ է բնությունը ու ինչ հետևանքներ կարող է ունենալ եթե ավիրել էկո համակարգը իսկ փոխարենը ստեղծել գործարաններ որոնք գործելով մեր անպատժելիության տիրող երկրում հաշվի չեն առնում ազգի առողջությունը.. մի ծրագիր, որ գոնե միքիչ պատմի գենետիկ մուտացիայի, աուտիզմի, չարօրակ ուռուցքների և այլ հիվանդությունների մասին ինչն է բերում դրա աճի և այլն..


Ես էլ կուզեի, որ նման հաղորդումներ լինեին։ 
Մասնավորապես բնակչության մեջ էկոլոգիական կարգապահություն դաստիարակող, էկոլոգիական նորմերի հետ ծանոթացնող, մեր երկրի էկոլոգիական հիմնախնդիրների մասին իրազեկող հաղորդումներ։ Բնակչությունը սարսափելի անտեղյակ է սենց բաներից։

----------


## Ծով

Ես արվեստին վերաբերող հաղորդումներ եմ ուզում։
Իմ սիրած ալիքը Կուլտուրան է, ու կուզենայի մենք էլ մեր հայեցի տարբերակը ունենայինք...
Նոր ալիքը երբ նոր ալիք էր :LOL: , մտածում էի ցանկությունս կատարելու միտում ունի, բայց լրիվ շոու բիզնեսի երգովի տիկնիկ ստացվեց :Sad: 
Շողակաթը հավակնություն կունենար դառնալու, բայց ինքն էլ թույլ է մի քիչ...
Մասնավորապես կուզենայի տեսնել զիլ talk show արվեստի և մշակույթի բոլոր ճյուղերի ու ժամանակային բոլոր փուլերի, ոճերի հետ կապված...մի խոսքով

----------


## Anchi

Երեխեք, իսկ երիտասարդության հարցերին վերաբերող թեժ talk-show կուզենայիք նայել՝ ռոքի տարրերով:
Եթե այո, ի՞նչ հարցեր կուզենայիք բարձրացնել:

----------


## Guetta

Կուզենայի տեսնել հայոց լեզվին վերաբերող հաղորդումներ, որտեղ կխոսվեր առօրյայում հաճախ գործածվող սխալ բառերի, ռուսականացված բառերի, իմաստային սխալների (օրինակ` "մեղանչել"), և այլնի մասին, որը կհարստացներ ունկնդրողի լեզվական գիտելիքները: Իմիջիայլոց, մի ժամանակ, մոտ 2-3-4 տարի առաջ, "Հ1"-ով այդպիսի հաղորդում կար, ցուցադրվում էր ամեն կիրակի օր, բայց, ցավոք սրտի, այդ հաղորդումը հօդս ցնդեց:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Կուզենայի տեսնել հայոց լեզվին վերաբերող հաղորդումներ, որտեղ կխոսվեր առօրյայում հաճախ գործածվող սխալ բառերի, ռուսականացված բառերի, իմաստային սխալների (օրինակ` "մեղանչել"), և այլնի մասին, որը կհարստացներ ունկնդրողի լեզվական գիտելիքները: Իմիջիայլոց, մի ժամանակ, մոտ 2-3-4 տարի առաջ, "Հ1"-ով այդպիսի հաղորդում կար, ցուցադրվում էր ամեն կիրակի օր, բայց, ցավոք սրտի, այդ հաղորդումը հօդս ցնդեց:


Ես էլ կուզենայի։ Քո ասած հաղորդումը ես էլ եմ տեսել երկու անգամ։ Նման հաղորդումներ տեսնելիս սովորաբար աշխատում եմ ագահորեն որսալ ամեն մի բառը, ու թեև հայերենի իմացությունս միշտ էլ բավական լավ է եղել, բայց չեմ կարող չխոստովանել, որ որոշ նոր բաներ սովորել եմ այդ հաղորդման այն երկու թողարկումներից, որոնք պատահաբար դիտել եմ։

Հ. Գ. Հետաքրքիր է, որ լեզվի մասին հաղորդումներով հետաքրքրվում են հիմնականում նրանք, ովքեր ամենաքիչը դրա կարիքն ունեն։ Իսկ դրա կարիքն ամենաշատն ունեցողներին իրենց լեզվական գիտելիքների հարստացումը հիմնականում բոլորովին չի հետաքրքրում։ Տխուր փաստ...  :Think:

----------

